# Nintendo considering Wii U rebrand, sources claim



## heartgold (Jan 26, 2012)

Nintendo is considering changing the name of its next-generation console, Wii U, sources close to the platform holder have suggested.

CVG understands that following a disappointing E3 reveal - and public confusion over 3DS - serious discussions are ongoing at the highest level in the US and Japan as to whether the firm should cut its losses and give the console a different name.
Public confusion over the Nintendo 3DS has forced the platform holder to roll out bold red box stickers to differentiate the similarly-named system from the original DS, and it even enforced the TV tagline 'This is not DS. This is Nintendo 3DS.'

It's been indicated that Nintendo is keen not to repeat the same mistakes with its next-generation home console, and we're told a change of name is a real possibility - especially after president Satoru Iwata told investors Wii U needs to learn "a bitter lesson" from 3DS and public confusion over its features.
Nintendo showed off the Wii U for the first time at E3 2011, which resulted in its share price dropping to a five year low.

A strong focus on Wii U's new controller with a screen - first revealed by CVG - and barely a glimpse of the console itself left some consumers bemused as to what the Wii U was, and Iwata confessed the company should have better explained how it works.
He said following E3: "Because we put so much emphasis on the controller, there appeared to be some misunderstandings. We should have made more effort to explain how it works."We haven't made any kind of blunder, but I should have shown a single picture of the new console, then started talking about the controller. The console is not drastically different, and Wii U is about the controller. The console itself will be almost invisible."

http://www.computera...-sources-claim/


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally!
I like you nintendo, I really do but Wii U is an awful name
Also yes, they should have been more clearer, I honestly thought at first glance it was just a controller add on to the wii


----------



## raulpica (Jan 26, 2012)

YES PLEASE NINTENDO

Now we just need a badass name like "GIGA NINTENDO 4096" and we're set


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe that's why 3rd party can't say "it's coming to Wii U too" right now.
RE6 will obviously be released to the next nintendo home console.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, Nintendo Stream will finally be a reality. Or Nintendo Wiicube


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2012)

Good. Thanks to the _stellar_ clarity* of their recent marketing, people think the 3DS is just a revision of the DS, and the WiiU is a new controller for the Wii. 



*The quality was not, in fact, stellar.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 26, 2012)

> The console itself will be almost invisible."


Disc based games.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 26, 2012)

Thinking back, the Nintendo Entertainment System was followed by the Super Nintendo Entertainment System, or simply NES succeeded by SNES.
I don't think there was any public confusion about the SNES back then, was there? I can imagine the odd grandparent who bought their grandchild a NES game for their SNES or vice versa.

ANYHOW I totally support the Wii U rebrand, the name is bad, worse than just Wii. They need to invent something good though, but with competitors like Playstation 3 or Xbox 360, or even PS Vita, they should be able to come up with something better.


----------



## kimekaro (Jan 26, 2012)

I would be happy to purchase a Nintendo U. 

This would allow them to incorporate their idea of it being a system for individual experiences and also move beyond the Wii which, while it had a great run, it *must* do in order to continue to thrive.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 26, 2012)

Coming to think of it...all console names are bad and corny...

stating names like "intellivision" "mastersystem and mastersystem II"  "2600, 5200, 7800"  "gamecube" ..."wonderswan"..."gameboy"..."Jaguar."..
Nintendo entertainment system is probably the best name ever.....and NeoGeo is a good name I think...LOL!


----------



## Majorami (Jan 26, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Finally!
> I like you nintendo, I really do but Wii U is an awful name
> Also yes, they should have been more clearer, I honestly thought at first glance it was just a controller add on to the wii


But the girl from Kung Pow really likes WIIIII UUUUU -quack-


----------



## Astoria (Jan 26, 2012)

Super Wii


Or the simple and effective: Wii 2


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 26, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Thinking back, the Nintendo Entertainment System was followed by the Super Nintendo Entertainment System, or simply NES succeeded by SNES.
> I don't think there was any public confusion about the SNES back then, was there? I can imagine the odd grandparent who bought their grandchild a NES game for their SNES or vice versa.


Those consoles didn't focus on a controller as a selling point, so I reckon there will be some confusion with those who don't follow gaming that this would be an add on for the Wii. Also dropping the Wii name will get those other kind of casual gamers (the ones who play 360 but maybe just buy 1 or 2 titles a year) to take it more seriously.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sure. After launching a gibinormous campaign on expo's and having everyone recognize the console as "Wii U", specifically designing the case to resemble the Wii and adding Wii accessory compatibility, surely they're going to rebrand it.

Then again, "Revolution" changed aswell.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> "gamecube"


Was a sweet name. Wii U is not.




Josephvb10 said:


> Super Wii


TO THE RESCUE!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 26, 2012)

Took them long enough.

Maybe they took the reaction-but-then-acceptable of the Wii's name as meaning more than it meant.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, Reggie's gonna look like a twat time comes E3 when he has to do another emotional drive speech about 'why we chose this bullshit name over another name'
Having said that,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU4I9ukitQY


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 26, 2012)

"*gamecube*"
*Was a sweet name. Wii U is not.*


hmmm, but still...the name said it all.. a "cube" that plays "games"....it's corny as hell. lol!


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jan 26, 2012)

Hm...

Nintendo Entertainment System -> Super Nintendo Entertainment System
GameBoy -> GameBoy Color -> GameBoy Advance -> Gamecube (and a VirtualBoy somewhere in there)
Nintendo DS -> Nintendo 3DS
Nintendo Wii -> Nintendo Wii U

So, other than Nintendo64, Nintendo always used the original names at least partially for a follow-up console. Guess it's a tradition for them. Wondering why there was no confusion back then though? I don't mind the Wii U name at all, so, I kind of have a hard time thinking at a alternative. Maybe Nintendo128 (if they are to rip off another "original" name), or back to Project Cafe? That would be... uh... weird.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Hm...
> 
> Nintendo Entertainment System -> Super Nintendo Entertainment System
> GameBoy -> GameBoy Color -> GameBoy Advance -> Gamecube (and a VirtualBoy somewhere in there)
> ...


Nintendo 64 sits right after Super Nintendo - it's a Nintendo with 64 bits of goodness.


----------



## Chaosruler (Jan 26, 2012)

3Dii? W(hining)i(nternets)i(nstitute)? or simply call the console "controller"...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 26, 2012)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Hm...
> 
> Nintendo Entertainment System -> Super Nintendo Entertainment System
> GameBoy -> GameBoy Color -> GameBoy Advance -> Gamecube (and a VirtualBoy somewhere in there)
> ...


you're forgetting about the jumps from Gameboy to DS, and SNES to N64, and Gamecube to Wii
And when they advertised those consoles they at least showed the console and not just the controller


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 26, 2012)

dya know really who cares what its called .. since the day it began i havent cared once over what it was called , zx80 , zx81 , commodore vic20 , commodore 64 , zx spectrum , zx spectrum 128 , BBC micro , Amiga  , nes , snes , master system , megadrive , mega CD , playstation 1,2,3(oh how original) xbox , xbox 360 , wii DS , 3ds    all these i owned and didnt once care on its name...  

i love the wii but it has a seriously wank name ,, but i dont care its amazing still after all this time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2012)

Call it the Wii Pii ;D


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 26, 2012)

I cannot think a good name but I know that the word "Wii" shouldn't be in it.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 26, 2012)

omg this is what i wanted	 i was really mad at the name of the 3DS  name and them at the WiIU

but what name ?

Nintendo Ultra ?

Nintendo Beem ?

Nintendo Revolution 

:S

Unes

Ultra Nintendo entertainment system


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2012)

How about, "Who cares what's the name, it's a friggin' console, you should be worried about the launch titles 'n shizz". Wcwtniafcysbwatltns for short. Rolls off the tongue perfectly fine.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 26, 2012)

They should name in Nintendo New Revolution or Nintendo 6. Then they can be ahead of Sony and Microsoft since it would be their sixth major home console released.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 26, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> How about, "Who cares what's the name, it's a friggin' console, you should be worried about the launch titles 'n shizz". Wcwtniafcysbwatltns for short. Rolls off the tongue perfectly fine.



No we shouldn't b/c launch titles always suck shit.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 26, 2012)

431unknown said:


> They should name in Nintendo New Revolution or Nintendo 6. Then they can be ahead of Sony and Microsoft since it would be their sixth major home console released.


I really dig that name for some reason, maybe because the number 6 is called ''sex'' here...


----------



## emigre (Jan 26, 2012)

I think they should call it Bob.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 26, 2012)

Josephvb10 said:


> Super Wii
> 
> 
> Or the simple and effective: Wii 2



How about the *Super Nintendo Wii Entertainment System*, the SNWES?

Or... The WiiGii!









pwsincd said:


> dya know really who cares what its called .. since the day it began i havent cared once over what it was called , zx80 , zx81 , commodore vic20 , commodore 64 , zx spectrum , zx spectrum 128 , BBC micro , Amiga  , nes , snes , master system , megadrive , mega CD , playstation 1,2,3(oh how original) xbox , xbox 360 , wii DS , 3ds	all these i owned and didnt once care on its name...
> 
> i love the wii but it has a seriously wank name ,, but i dont care its amazing still after all this time.



People like me care, people who work in retail who have to explain to every single fuckwad and dipshit that walks into the electronics department what the differences between the "DS Lite", the "DSi", the "DSi XL", and the "3DS" are, that the "DS" is super old and has been out of production for years, and explaining to the people that insist "No, my son wanted a DS3, not a 3DS" that no such thing does or ever has existed.  Five fucking DS systems that confuse the hell out of every idiot and old person who shouldn't even be driving - everywhere.  Sony is just as guilty - I get quite a few people who come in not knowing whether they want games for the PS1, PS2, or PS3, and the PS3 phonetically sounds like the PSP, nobody knows that the PSP Go had terrible community reception and isn't made anymore, "but where do I buy games for it?".  Sega was the best with having systems that didn't conflict with one another.  They had the Master System, the Genesis, the Game Gear, the Saturn, the Dreamcast.  You can't get those confused unless you say "Hmm, I want to buy a Sega".

No disrespect, I do quite like all my Nintendo systems (though I am fairly disappointed with the 3DS), and I really like my PSP that I recently bought, but name the consoles just a -little- different, please?

Sincerely,
disgruntled retail employee.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jan 26, 2012)

I remember someone suggested this  for the Wiiu and I thought it was funny:

Platnium Nintendo Entertainment System---> PNES

xD.

anyways It would be nice if the name is changed. But I kind of gotten used to Wiiu name since you can make a police siren out of it "Wiiu WIIU wiiu"


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 26, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> > They should name in Nintendo New Revolution or Nintendo 6. Then they can be ahead of Sony and Microsoft since it would be their sixth major home console released.
> ...


Nintendo Sex...O_O


If there has to be a name change,Wii Ultra will do just fine. 



phantastic91 said:


> I remember someone suggested this  for the Wiiu and I thought it was funny:
> 
> Platnium Nintendo Entertainment System---> PNES
> 
> ...


guy- Look at my PNES!!!!!

girl- Get ... get away from me you creep.
*Slaps*

guy- But...


----------



## SifJar (Jan 26, 2012)

phantastic91 said:


> I remember someone suggested this  for the Wiiu and I thought it was funny:
> 
> Platnium Nintendo Entertainment System---> PNES
> 
> ...



I was about to suggest "Perfect Nintendo Entertainment System", for the same humorous abbreviation.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 26, 2012)

tigris said:


> Lol, Reggie's gonna look like a twat time comes E3 when he has to do another emotional drive speech about 'why we chose this bullshit name over another name'
> Having said that,




Well, it's free advertising; Nintendo really did think ahead this time.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jan 26, 2012)

It should be called

*Nintendo Super*

And then remake ALL the snes things! Like they did with Donkey Kong Wii and Kirby Wii (yes, the last line is serious, I love those games.)


----------



## Coto (Jan 26, 2012)

What about

WiiHD™


----------



## Midna (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally I think it needs a name change. All my nerd friends thought it was a Wii accessory after last year's E3. I've had to explain to countless people that the 3DS is a new system. That's not good.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 26, 2012)

just call it super wii and everyone is happy


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 26, 2012)

Wii U was the worst fucking name in the history of Christ.  This news, along with that developer saying the Wii U will be much different than the E3 demo, gives me hope that Nintendo execs are getting treatment for their glue huffing addictions


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 26, 2012)

Nintendo WiiLF


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

It was kinda a dumb name. "We" usually includes "you" as well. Might as well call it "Nosotros" or something.



Coto said:


> What about
> 
> WiiHD™



They'd probably suffer a similar naming blunder that the 3DS had. "Oh, it's just a Wii with HD."

Plus I thought Wii gamers prided themselves on being nonconformist and not with the "HD whores".


----------



## Dr.Wufu (Jan 26, 2012)

--Nintendo HD--

Classy and spartan.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 26, 2012)

I don`t mind the name WiiU but from all the rumoured names I find "Nintendo Stream" to be the best, since it sounds very good and kinda describes the relationship between console and controller quite well...


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 26, 2012)

I think the Wii U might be classified as a "handheld video game console" if you can play on the game controller. The only difference would be that game discs are placed on the console itself.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> I don`t mind the name WiiU but from all the rumoured names I find "Nintendo Stream" to be the best, since it sounds very good and kinda describes the relationship between console and controller quite well...



Honestly the name "Nintendo Stream" would be the center of too many pee related puns. "Man, have you seen Nintendo lately? They're seriously just pissing in the wind! HAR HAR HAR HAR."

Also it gives you the impression that the system has a heavy emphasis on streaming content which it doesn't.

"Wii" at least pitched the product correctly. It was aimed as a family console meaning that you could play it with your family, it's something that "we" as regular people can play because its accessible. Of course the name just mocks you if you're a lonely SOB with no friends.



Mindzpeed said:


> I think the Wii U might be classified as a "handheld video game console" if you can play on the game controller. The only difference would be that game discs are placed on the console itself.



And the controller is only one part of the game. You can probably play a few games on it (like mini-games or maybe VC releases) but it's definitely not a handheld console. It still requires the "hub" of the main console to function.


----------



## Midna (Jan 26, 2012)

You can actually play entire disk based games on the controller its self, sans-TV. I believe that's what Mindzpeed means. Naturally, you have to be near the console though.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

*Looks at 3DS and rewatches E3 Announcement*

Nope, it's fine.  There's no chance at all anyone will think it's a Wii peripheral.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

I brought this up when the name was originally announced but if the name is not changed it will never live this down:

[yt]0JElywbkSbY[/yt]

EDIT: Derp, I said "renounced" instead of "announced".


----------



## heartgold (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mindzpeed said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Wii U might be classified as a "handheld video game console" if you can play on the game controller. The only difference would be that game discs are placed on the console itself.
> ...



Actually Nintendo themselves have said the entire game can be played on controller itself, isn't that the whole concept, someone-else wants to watch TV and you can just continue your game on the controller. But if you are talking about playing games without the console switched on, my apologies.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 26, 2012)

Midna said:


> You can actually play entire disk based games on the controller its self, sans-TV. I believe that's what Mindzpeed means. Naturally, you have to be near the console though.


as long as its works on my bathroom....
thinking of it, now "Nintendo Stream" makes sense  
but "Nintendo Dump" will be more appropriate


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Actually Nintendo themselves have said the entire game can be played on controller itself, isn't that the whole concept, someone-else wants to watch TV and you can just continue your game on the controller. But if you are talking about playing games without the console switched on, my apologies.



Or you can just tell that motherfucker that you're playing a goddamn game and to get off the remote. Seems pretty niche though, most WiiU owners will probably be living alone anyway.

Okay, that was my rude and unnecessary joke of the day.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Nintendo themselves have said the entire game can be played on controller itself, isn't that the whole concept, someone-else wants to watch TV and you can just continue your game on the controller. But if you are talking about playing games without the console switched on, my apologies.
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't make a joke about the age group.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


fixed


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I'm surprised you didn't make a joke about the age group.



Kids who own Nintendo products generally spend their time playing Super Mario Dust Catcher anyway. It's not like any kid seriously sits down and plays the Wii for hours a day. Hell I know more kids who spend more time playing Call of Duty than the Wii. And they're like ten.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


I think that could still apply to the same crowd q:


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure why they thought the name was a good idea in the first place, but hey, better late than never.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 26, 2012)

'_Nintendo_' would work just fine, IMO.



Mindzpeed said:


> I think the Wii U might be classified as a "handheld video game console" if you can play on the game controller. The only difference would be that game discs are placed on the console itself.


No, it isn't a handheld gaming system. You're tied down to the system which essentially defeats the whole* portable* aspect.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I think that could still apply to the same crowd q:


but grandmas could also play it.... because, you know... its the wii


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 26, 2012)

"We shall Call It 3Ds@HomeMinus3D"
Catchy Isn't it?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 26, 2012)

soulx said:


> '_Nintendo_' would work just fine, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about people (like me) who play their handhelds at home?  damn this will be better than my 3DS to play at nights, Nice portable for home use.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

heartgold said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > '_Nintendo_' would work just fine, IMO.
> ...



Fuck I hit Like. I literally didn't mean that.

Um, it's called turning on the TV and playing it.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh good. I will say that whoever confuses the 3DS for a DS is a dumbass. With a 3D handheld with 2 screens, the only logical name is 3DS.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Fuck I hit Like. I literally didn't mean that.
> 
> Um, it's called turning on the TV and playing it.



'ha I was like 'what, guild actually liked my post!' o-o

I play stuff in my bed, rather be cosy and play handhelds. I'm not a big console gamer anyway, I don't own HD twins and i don't bother with the Wii. This is one of the reasons I'm excited for the Wii U.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Pretty much.

Heck, Some people are like me and don't like being tied to a TV while still wanting to play at home.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Heck, Some people are like me and don't like being tied to a TV while still wanting to play at home.



Well, personally, odds are I'm spending most of my time (by my own will) in three places in my house:

My room
My living room
The room where the computer is at.
If I'm at 1 or 2, there's an Xbox and a TV there (my Xbox is in my room, my brother's is in the living room). Generally if I'm at 3 I'm on the computer.

The other places in my house (bathroom, dining room, kitchen, and other rooms) I generally don't go to often or don't stay there often. Or I'm usually preoccupied with other things like taking a shit or fixing a sandwich. If I'm going to be playing a video game in my house it'll be in a room that has access to video games. No, I don't enjoy shitting while playing Mario if you're wondering.

If I'm somewhere that's not those rooms and I'm playing video games it's either out of the house (which nullifies the Wii U controller) or at a friend's house. And my friend's are smart enough to both not buy a Wii U and fun enough that I don't need to play a video game on my own there.

So outside of the occasional poop-and-play that some people do, I don't see the use unless you're like ten and your house is so busy with other people using the electronics that you can't access your own crap.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 26, 2012)

Instead of rethinking just the name, how about rethinking the whole darn thing!?!

They should put out a product that people will actually buy... like mind-control games!


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If I'm somewhere that's not those rooms and I'm playing video games it's either out of the house (which nullifies the Wii U controller) or at a friend's house. And *my friend's are smart enough to both not buy a Wii U* and fun enough that I don't need to play a video game on my own there.


That's a matter of preference, not smarts.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 26, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> Instead of rethinking just the name, how about rethinking the whole darn thing!?!
> 
> They should put out a product that people will actually buy... like mind-control games!



If they keep the controller idea, the wii u is just a handheld with hd graphics and touchscreen all in one.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 26, 2012)

I actually like the name "Wii-U". It will suck to see the name get nixed. Then again I'm a fan of Nintendo's gaming philosophy.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 26, 2012)

What about 3DS compatibility, you can "stream" your 3DS game to the Wii 2, and the console make it looks better(4x AA minimum) & you play with the touchscreen/TV.
Yeah, I like dreaming...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2012)

change it to revolution


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> change it to revolution



Yeah, that's actually a pretty good name (it was the Wii codename, right?). It separates itself from the Wii brand to avoid confusion or any bad feelings left by the system, its name implies something positive about the system (like that its a completely new thing in gaming) and calling it the "Nintendo Revolution" still keeps the brand name in your head.

Now that's smart naming.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> change it to revolution


I don't know why they ever changed the Wii from that to begin with.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > change it to revolution
> ...


yep until they changed it to piss


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > change it to revolution
> ...


Guess they ditched the whole "let's revolutionize gaming by adding motion control to games we know and love!" idea and replaced it with "let's make games everybody, aka, WE can play TOGETHER! And let's be family friendly! YAY!".*

*except for the handful of good titles for the Wii.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 27, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


The phrase "Wii would like to play" are suddenly coming back...*shudder*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 27, 2012)

the phrase was: wii it's for everyone but what happened really was it's for all the kids and parents with their mountains of sw


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


What you're experiencing right now are pure Wiimotions. Let them overwhelm you, do not Wiithdrawl into your Hardcore Gamer shell and embrace the New World Order. Wii will Rock you.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 27, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > change it to revolution
> ...



Apparently they changed it to the Wii because they wouldn't have to deal with translating the title from language to language that way; a simpler name is far more marketable, apparently.


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 27, 2012)

this should be the next name:
P.D.C.T.O.A.I.I.I.M.F.W.A.C.A.H.N.B.S.


(Please Dont Confuse This One As If It Is Meant For Women And Children And Has Nothing But Shovelware)


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 27, 2012)

I look just like Buddy Holly.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 27, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> I look just like Buddy Holly.


No comment...

I think they should stick with the Wii brand though, since it closely resembles it and they've already announced it as a successor to the Wii.


----------



## Midna (Jan 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much.
> ...


>I don't find it useful to play without using a TV so no one else should either
Edit: Let me explain. machomuu explained clearly that personally, he would find playing without a TV useful. You went on to list all the reasons why it's not useful to you and how it can't possibly be useful for him. You're ridiculous.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 27, 2012)

Playing without TV is like browsing web without PC, it can be useful sometime but that don't mean it's always better.
Obviously, people with less TV(or just one) will find it more useful than others.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 27, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much.
> ...




Mc are you even trying anymore  dude give it up your argument makes no sense



anyway
hopefully Nintendo will use a sweet name like they use to do with GBA or back the nes days  heck even the gamecube  was a nice name


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 27, 2012)

as said above, it was expected just like revolution and even on a gamefaqs poll, ppl voted this name to be the worst. i hope its either wii 2 or wii [word]


----------



## SifJar (Jan 27, 2012)

To me, it makes sense to stick with the "Wii" branding, I mean look at the PlayStation and Xbox brands - on their third and second iterations respectively and no one really expects them to change name next gen I don't think. It keeps it identifiable to the general public as "Oh that's from the same people as that other one", rather than "Oh that's one of those games things - it's probably corrupting our youth with mindless violence etc."


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 27, 2012)

Nintendo has only really "kept a brand" for portables. It's not like this is a foreign concept.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2012)

Midna said:


> >I don't find it useful to play without using a TV so no one else should either
> Edit: Let me explain. machomuu explained clearly that personally, he would find playing without a TV useful. You went on to list all the reasons why it's not useful to you and how it can't possibly be useful for him. You're ridiculous.



I was talking in terms of me and perhaps others in my position, hence referencing my own house and crap like that. It's useful for some but for people like me it's just neat, but not worth it.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 27, 2012)

Midna said:


> >I don't find it useful to play without using a TV so no one else should either
> Edit: Let me explain. machomuu explained clearly that personally, he would find playing without a TV useful. You went on to list all the reasons why it's not useful to you and how it can't possibly be useful for him. You're ridiculous.


I don't see anything ridiculous about that.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> *snip





machomuu said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Heck, Some people are like me and don't like being tied to a TV while still wanting to play at home.


I having trouble in how your respond has do with some people not wanting to be tied to a TV(all the time).
Just grab the controller in push power and play. You play or use apps anywhere(ideally) in the house. I can play my console
or use apps while watching TV.I can go out of my room and still keep playing.

I could only imagine what other stuff this can multitask.




> friend's are smart enough to both not buy a Wii U


...


----------



## paulfalcon (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmm... yeah, I remember I had to explain to a lot of customers the differences between the regular DS and the 3DS while I was working at Toys R Us. So, yeah, that Wii U name was just a bit too close in resemblance and if I were to work during the time it releases, it'll lead to more clarification explanations. XD

Hm... if I was to think of a name. Revolution is a good name, by the way but... for a different idea... I'd call it N Cafe. My reasons for it: They plan to do more than just games, they want awesome applications and all sorts of different possibilities for it as well. Kind of sounds like a Cafe, where you could get a lot of different things out of it. So, yeah, that's my different idea.

... But, that Revolution name still sounds so cool! XD


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 28, 2012)

They always do this. Remember the "nintendo revolution"?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> They always do this. Remember the "nintendo revolution"?


There's a difference in the cases, they announced the "Wii U" as it's name, while the "Nintendo Revolution" was the Wii's codename.  They still should have kept it, though.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 28, 2012)

Revolution sounds so much better than Wii. However, with a name like that, i think it would have had to had much better specs.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Revolution sounds so much better than Wii. However, with a name like that, i think it would have had to had much better specs.


I think by "Revolution" they were trying to talk about how they were trying to "revolutionize the genre" through creative design and uniqueness rather than based on graphics.  That said, they didn't really accomplish that, but they definitely played a big part in integrating motion controls into gaming, and injected it (indirectly) into all 3 of the major companies (for better or for worse).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 28, 2012)

machomuu said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Revolution sounds so much better than Wii. However, with a name like that, i think it would have had to had much better specs.
> ...


the only thing the revolutionized was the spread of SW


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 28, 2012)

If they don't stick with the WiiU name, it's because they want to avoid confusion with the Wii and they want it to be considered an entirely new console.

I can't believe how many idiots would ask me if they could play 3DS games on a DS in 2D... Same idea.

The name WiiU is alright. Not bad, but not great. I really want a console redesign though. That's all I'm asking for.


----------



## Costello (Jan 28, 2012)

Is this now a thread about the new name of the Wii U?
I guess they're going to call it the ... Nintendo Unite


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> If they don't stick with the WiiU name, it's because they want to avoid confusion with the Wii and they want it to be considered an entirely new console.
> 
> I can't believe how many idiots would ask me if they could play 3DS games on a DS in 2D... Same idea.
> 
> The name WiiU is alright. Not bad, but not great. I really want a console redesign though. That's all I'm asking for.


I couldn't agree more, there are so many people I hear saying the 3DS is "a 3D DS", they just think it's another revision, not an entirely new system.  With the Wii U, people will just think it's either a revision of the Wii or a peripheral (and seeing the way they showcased it at E3, that would not surprising).


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 28, 2012)

machomuu said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > If they don't stick with the WiiU name, it's because they want to avoid confusion with the Wii and they want it to be considered an entirely new console.
> ...


Also, I can totally see casual/old people buying a WiiU tablet and complaining how it doesn't work on their Wii.

Oh man, I never thought of that. That would so happen too.


----------



## Midna (Jan 28, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > >I don't find it useful to play without using a TV so no one else should either
> ...


Guild denies that what I said was the intent behind his words. But of course what I said was ridiculous. Here, a more clear example of the scenario.

A: I find item X useful.
B: I do not find item X useful, and for these reasons. YOU should not find item X useful either, because of my reasons
Guild, don't respond. I'm not saying you were doing this.


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2012)

Costello said:


> Is this now a thread about the new name of the Wii U?
> I guess they're going to call it the ... Nintendo Unite



Or maybe they'll call it the Nintendo _Untie_. Get it? Because you're not tied to the TV anymore? Un-_tie_? Get it?  



...I'll show myself out.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 28, 2012)

Imo they should rebrand it the Wii U is a stupid name as doesn't set it apart from the Wii.
People I know with Wiis already believe it to be a touch screen joypad add on for the Wii, that can be used for golf games LOL.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 28, 2012)

call it the wiievolution


----------



## cosmiccow (Jan 28, 2012)

wiivolution
wuuvolution
wuwuzela

Wu as in Wu-Shu

hm yeah, if it ends up being called Wii U, I will just call it Wu instead.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised you didn't make a joke about the age group.
> ...


It's a bit obvious that more little kids play PS3 and XBOX360 than the Wii.
They are more into the violent games, which people refuse to accept.


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 28, 2012)

They should just call it the Nintendo Riivolution.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 28, 2012)

I think that Nintendo Cafe, Dolphin and Revolution would be great names.
But i have the feeling it's gonna be called the Nintendo U


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I think that Nintendo Cafe, Dolphin and Revolution would be great names.
> But i have the feeling it's gonna be called the Nintendo U



Nintendo Cafe would just make people think it's a Keurig or something.

Dolphin is the name of an emulator there's also a few other things that use it in the electronics world (Dolpin Electronics, Dolphin Browser, etc).

Revolution is probably the best.

The names generally have to tell something about the product or by a sales pitch in its own. At least for Nintendo consoles, the other ones are just kinda boring named. The Nintendo 64 was called that because of its graphics or something, I dunno. The Gamecube was called that because it was a cube that played games. The Wii was called that because it was meant to be a "family friendly" product, aka being more about "we" or "us" than "you" (which is why the Wii U is a terrible name, might as well call it the Nintendo No Yes).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 28, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Nintendo 64 was called that because of its graphics or something, I dunno.


it was the 1st 64 bit console where the psx was only 32bit. nintendo used to make the most powerful consoles b4 sony but they now they switched places


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe it will be called the Nintendo Mii...All though that be a better name for the "tablet" controller.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2012)

Wii 2 is simple but does the work really well.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 28, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The Nintendo 64 was called that because of its graphics or something, I dunno.
> ...


Potential was there, but they effed up with a crappy storage medium.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 28, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Maybe it will be called the Nintendo Mii...All though that be a better name for the "tablet" controller.


They would totally do this. There is no other thing Nintendo has that is already called the Mii and would avoid any possibility of confusion.


----------



## Midna (Jan 28, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The Nintendo 64 was called that because of its graphics or something, I dunno.
> ...


That would be a valid statement if the PS3 used CD-ROMs and had 100MB of RAM


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The Nintendo 64 was called that because of its graphics or something, I dunno.
> ...


Well, one of the first.  Let's not forget the failure that was the Atari Jaguar.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 28, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it will be called the Nintendo Mii...All though that be a better name for the "tablet" controller.
> ...


they would say it's a crappy console that revolves around Miis


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 29, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


thats why the psx dominated it games eventually started using thir own extra rom space on the carts but by than it was too late psx had won. you'd think they would have learned but no they made the same mistake on the cube again with only half the storage space was on them crappy little discs  where the psx 2 used the full size of a REAL dvd!


----------



## machomuu (Jan 29, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...


Well, to be fair, the N64 still had great games despite its flaws.  Also, I don't think that the PS2 one because it had superior storage alone, I think the biggest factor was that it has AMAZING 3rd party support.  That said, so did the Wii, but the Wii's 3rd party support was mostly made up of shovelware.  Now, that said, the Gamecube had amazing first-party games (and a crapton, looking back at it), and afaik allowed for better graphics (though there were few cases in which they were actually taken advantage of), but the PS2 had such a huge library of good games; there was no contest.


----------



## bowser (Feb 4, 2012)

*AT LAST YEAR'S E3*
Reggie: We believe our next console is not only for everyone to play, but also tailor made just for you. So we're calling it the WiiU.
Audience: *boos* *throws tomatoes and shoes at stage*

*AT THIS YEAR'S E3*
Reggie: Scratch that. We decided that was a dumb name. We're calling it the WiiT where 'T' stands for the ugly *T*ablet controller. Incidentally, WiiT rhymes with ET, who was also ugly.

/Troll


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 4, 2012)

bowser said:


> *AT LAST YEAR'S E3*
> Reggie: We believe our next console is not only for everyone to play, but also tailor made just for you. So we're calling it the WiiU.
> Audience: *boos* *throws tomatoes and shoes at stage*
> 
> ...


An off topic question, but how do you raise the U and T?


----------



## bowser (Feb 4, 2012)

Like this:


```
Wii[sup]U[/sup]
```


----------

